# Dis, papy, c'était comment 2006 ?



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

2006 ?

En 2006, j'ai eu 36 ans. J'étais jeune, tu sais, même si la babby-sitter qui s'occupait de ton père m'appelait "monsieur". J'avais toute la vie devant moi, alors je n'en faisais pas grand chose, je pensais avoir le temps. Je voyais approcher la quarantaine comme un horrible croque-mitaine et je rêvais à demain, ce jour proche et lointain où je me remettrais sérieusement au sport, où je mangerais équilibré, où j'aurais une vie saine...
Mais demain, c'était si loin, en attendant j'en reprenais deux fois, du n'importe quoi mais gras, vautré dans le canapé devant la télé.
Les bonnes résolutions, ça m'a toujours fait chier.

En 2006, pour la première fois, je me suis pris le monde du travail dans la gueule. J'avais vécu dans une bulle, protégé, naïf.
Quoi ?
Je t'ai déjà raconté ça ?
Je sais que je vous emmerde avec ça, que je rabâche. Attends d'être vieux, tu verras, l'oubli, le pardon, c'est comme les artères, ça durcit avec le temps.
Mais ça a commencé là, en 2006.

En 2006, je fréquentais un forum de discussion autour du mac.
(Tu sais ? Le mac ? Un ordinateur ? Apple ? Non ? Bon, bref, c'était une machine que j'aimais bien).
Ca a été l'année de la fermeture du bar, de la horde, du château...
Pauvre idiot.
Là aussi, j'étais un parmi le flot - mais tu sais, j'ai toujours crevé d'être ordinaire, médiocre, comme tout le monde, j'aurais tellement voulu être un peu plus...
Oui, je sais. Ton père, toi, tes frères et soeurs, notre famille, je comptes pour vous.
Tu es gentil, mon chéri.
Ca n'est pas grave, au fond, tu sais. L'esprit ne sert pas plus aux morts que les diamants.

Comment ?
Ce n'étais pas ça la question ?
Un devoir d'histoire ?
Rien à foutre de ma nostalgie de vieux con ?
Je fais chier à tout ramener à moi tout le temps et il manquerait plus que j'y ajoute un jeu de mot stupide ?

Ah la jeunesse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

Faut que tu consultes rapidement...


----------



## elKBron (29 Décembre 2006)

c'est déjà l'heure du bilan ?
bon, ben 2006 ça a été professionnellement une claque dans la gueule aussi. Mais elle a fait du bien.
ca a été personnellement une grande année : une femme, des femmes, des êtres perdus et enfin retrouvés après de très longues années d'absence (14 ans, 8ans sans nouvelles, et puis tout a coup hop ! Ô joie !! ...)
quelques déceptions, mais qui ne font pas le poids en comparaison des bons moments
des dépannages, des fendages de gueules sur macgé...

une année de belles rencontres finalement  

pour la consultation ? c'est 27.80 euros... et encore, normalement, je suis conventionné secteur II... c'est bien parceque c'est la nouvelle année, hips !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2006)

En 2006?

Oh la, mon pov'petiot, tout le monde n'avait pas internet, en 2006... 
Non non non...
Yen avait m&#234;me qui avaient internet mais pas le haut d&#233;bit.

Tu m'crois pas si tu veux...

Tu sais, d'ailleurs, en ce temps l&#224;, on se rencontrait en vrai AVANT de chatter sur internet.
Ouais ouais.
D'ailleurs ta grand m&#232;re, je l'ai rencontr&#233;e dans un bistrot. En vrai.

Comment j'ai fait?
Je lui ai propos&#233; un verre d'abord, je crois...

Mais non, un verre d'alcool, idiot!
Ah oui tu ne connais pas &#231;a, toi.
Donc si je te dis qu'elle &#233;tait en train d'acheter des cigarettes et que je lui ai conseill&#233; de prendre des lucky plut&#244;t que des benson, histoire d'engager la conversation, tu vas pas comprendre non plus...
Ah si, on t'en a parl&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole quand m&#234;me?

Oui oui, c'&#233;tait l'&#233;poque ou on fumait dans les bars, les restaurants, les boites de nuit...

On conduisait m&#234;me bourr&#233;s.
On avait pas le droit mais &#224; l'&#233;poque il suffisait d'une cl&#233; pour mettre en route les voitures, c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me autre chose...
Pis on avait toujours les routes &#224; 4 grammes pour &#233;viter les barrages de flics.
On rigolait bien.

Hein?
Ce que &#231;a veut dire "&#234;tre bourr&#233;"?

Allez, va jouer &#224; ta PS 12, tu m'emmerdes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez, va jouer &#224; ta PS 12, tu m'emmerdes...



Je t'avais pourtant bien dit d'aller te faire ligaturer la trompe!...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

....et pourquoi on demande toujours aux papy et jamais a les mamy ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Parce que les mamys ne parlent jamais de politique ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah 2006 ! Quelle magnifique année c'était !!!...  ... en 365 jours j'ai, dans le désordre :

- quitté mon job pour devenir indépendant !
- acheté une première Harley
- eu 1 accident avec la première Harley
- acheté une deuxième Harley avec le remboursement de l'épave par l'assureur...
- eu 1 accident avec la deuxième Harley mais moins grave que le premier...:rateau:
- appris que l'amour était tout sauf éternel
- été largué après 34 années de mariage
- organisé le déménagement de ma femme
- chopé une hernie inguinale (la deuxième !) qui fait que j'ai l'air d'en avoir trois au lieu de deux ...
- réorganisé mon "home sweet home" en gourbi de célibataire style "Apocalypse Now" pour que les Doors s'y sentent bien...
- perdu 2 potes dont un qui fume les pissenlits par la racine et l'autre qui s'est exilé chez les kangourous...
- pété une paire de lunettes neuves (avec des Varilux en plus !!!!!) en glissant sur une crotte négligemment déjectée par mon bichon de poils dans le couloir menant au salon et qui comme d'hab était démuni d'un éclairage décent (le salon ! pas le bichon !!!!!)
- acheté un PC (Hé ouais ... :rose - mais uniquement parce que j'en avais besoin pour mon job !
- décidé de mourir de chagrin mais j'ai écouté un pote qui répète à longueur de journée que "se suicider ne sert à rien alors qu'il suffit d'attendre !!!!" () ... je n'aimais pas quand il ajoutait : "surtout à ton âge !!!" ... quel c...
- et enfin, décidé de vivre à tout prix en restant fidèle à mes principe de neuneuseries (ou de gnagnanneries comme vous voulez) du style tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil et moi aussi !

Bref, une année de plus, mais sans plus ... arrff !!!!
Une année qui va m'en coûter cinq au bas mot pour m'en remettre...
Mais j'ai échappé à la famine, à la peste, au choléra et à toutes les saloperies de maladies qui nous pourrissent la vie ... mes enfants sont au mieux de leur forme ... ma mère pète de santé et y'a les Experts à la télé ... que demander de mieux !

Allez une fois ... "Vive la Vie !!!!!!!!":love:

ps : en me relisant, je me trouve assez "décousu" ce soir ... juste le temps de vérifier si ma braguette est fermée et je suis à vous...:rateau:


----------



## gallinette (29 Décembre 2006)

ben moi cette annee, j ai emigre chez les british, euh enfin les ecossais, j ai essaye de comprendre ce qu ils me racontent (enfin, chui toujours dessus), j ai ramene mon mac ici ,  et je l ai fait grille.. j me suis dit que j allais partir faire le tour du monde.. pis ben je reste sur mon idee.. faut qu j y aille..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

Je pense que ce fil est en train de prendre tous les travers des sujets "je-me-vous-la-raconte" d'avant la fermeture de cet &#233;t&#233;...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je pense que ce fil est en train de prendre tous les travers des sujets "je-me-vous-la-raconte" d'avant la fermeture de cet été...


 ... c'est pourquoi j'ai tapé mon petit laïus à une vitesse que tu ne peux même pas imaginer pour un corse ... question d'arriver avant la fermeture !!!!!
ps : me prendrait bien un petit cassoulet ce soir !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je pense que ce fil est en train de prendre tous les travers des sujets "je-me-vous-la-raconte" d'avant la fermeture de cet &#233;t&#233;...


C'&#233;tait bien parti pourtant, avec l'intro de Ponk.
Dommage...

ca me rappellait un peu ce fil sur le futur, ou on avait fait les cons, l&#224;, j'me souviens plus du titre, je me demande si c'est pas Joubichou qui l'avait ouvert...

EDIT : 
Ah voila : "c'est quoi qui va arriver dans le futur". Ca partait mal vu le titre D) mais il &#233;tait pas mal ce fil.


----------



## Nephou (30 Décembre 2006)

j&#8217;aimais bien le d&#233;but aussi : une personne&#8230; une contribution&#8230; pas trop de blabla en r&#233;ponse &#224; la susdite contribution&#8230; un ton donn&#233;&#8230; pas d'&#233;ph&#233;m&#233;ride &#171; les 365 &#233;v&#232;nements qui ont marqu&#233; mon ann&#233;e 2006 &#187; 

bon si jamais je ferme pas mai je vais peut-&#234;tre nettoyer _surement m&#234;me

&#233;dition : serpill&#232;re pass&#233;e

pour Princess&#8217; : au lieu de sous-entendre la misogynie dont souffrirait cette discussion prouve par le verbe que les mamies pourront aussi t&#233;moigner 
_


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2006)

_en 2006, j' ai oubli&#233; de procr&#233;er ta m&#232;re comme tu te bornes &#224; me le r&#233;p&#234;ter alors je te le dis encore une fois, la derni&#232;re : je sais pas qui vous &#234;tes jeune homme mais foutez-moi le camp de ma caravane o&#249; j'appelle la milice !!  _


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (30 Décembre 2006)

En 2006 ?

Bah j'ai eu 23 ans, ça fait peut être jeune comparé à certains  mais ça fait toujours c**er de vieillir. Surtout que le temps passe très (trop) vite.
Changement de ville, changement de travail, le commencement d'une vie à deux.
Premiers "vrais" pas sur MacGé, Premiers Mac's... 
Beaucoup d'incertitudes, de craintes, de questions sur mon avenir, où je vais...
Une dose de "je veux me casser d'ici" mais une fois chose faite, il flotte un léger regret.
Enormément de découvertes, de nouvelles envies (merci MacGé, même si je ne poste pas beaucoup je parcours tout de même ton forum).
2006 ? Au final restera une bonne année (c'est ce que je me dis à chaque fin d'années de toute façon).

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## Nexka (30 Décembre 2006)

En 2006?! :hein: 
On pendait encore des gens en 2006  ... Oui tu l'as dit, qu'est ce que je suis vieille... :hein: ... Non j'ai jamais tué d'indiens, non!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> On pendait encore des gens en 2006


&#171;Nous autres, civilisations, nous savons maintenant que nous sommes mortelles.

Nous avions entendu parler de mondes disparus tout entiers, d'empires coul&#233;s &#224; pic avec tous leurs hommes et tous leurs engins; descendus au fond inexplorable des si&#232;cles avec leurs dieux et leur lois, leur acad&#233;mies et leurs sciences pures et appliqu&#233;es, avec leur grammaire, leurs dictionnaires, leurs classiques, leurs romantiques et leurs symbolistes, leurs critiques et les critiques de leurs critiques. Nous savions bien que toute la terre apparente est faite de cendres. Nous apercevions &#224; travers l'&#233;paisseur de l'histoire, les fant&#244;mes d'immenses navires qui furent charg&#233;s de richesse et d'esprit. Nous ne pouvions pas les compter. Mais ces naufrages, apr&#232;s tout, n'&#233;taient pas notre affaire. [&#8230;]

Et nous voyons maintenant que l'ab&#238;me de l'histoire est assez grand pour tout le monde. Nous sentons qu'une civilisation a la m&#234;me fragilit&#233; qu'une vie. Les circonstances qui enverraient les &#339;uvres de Keats et celles de Baudelaire rejoindre les &#339;uvres de M&#233;nandre ne sont plus du tout inconcevables : elles sont dans les journaux. &#187;

Paul Val&#233;ry


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Petit fils, je ne sais pas si tu existera un jour, je cherche ta grand mère en vain.
Sache cependant que ta grand-tante s'est mariée cette année 2006 et que ce fut très beau, concrétisant un enfant né dans la douleur en 2004 et dans l'attente d'un heureux événement pour 2007.
Je n'abandonne pas l'idée de te voir un jour, je ferais tout pour...


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2006)

la , ça va pas, nous sommes le 30 decembre,et je vois le THEBIG qui sevit,
il elimine carrement le 31 decembre et parle deja de 2007
pourtant je trouve que pour un papy,une grosse journée de 24 heures
est bonne a prendre,surtout quand ça tombe un dimanche
imaginons la scene
*elle*
cheri, il est 9 heures,veus tu ton café croissant
*l'arico---* avec plaisir amour,deux croissants et un doigt de confiture
*elle*
il fait un temps superbe,nous pourrons dejeuner a midi sur la terrasse
*l'arico-*---j'ouvrirai les huitres et les praires
*elle*
merci mon seigneur,tu est le plus fort du monde
l*'arico*----je sais
voici donc une journée ,qui se presentera bien pour tous.
alors  ne laissons pas l'affreux THEBIG nous l'occulter


----------



## Craquounette (30 Décembre 2006)

Comment c'&#233;tait en 2006 Petit Fils ? 

Et bien c'est une ann&#233;e que j'&#233;tais press&#233;e de voir se terminer, je me disais que 2007 &#231;a ne pourrait pas &#234;tre pire... Et si je te parle c'est que j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;cout&#233;e 

En 2006, j'ai pass&#233; le cap : j'&#233;tais plus pr&#234;t des 40 ans que des 20... Tu verras, &#231;a fait bizarre...
En 2006, le monde du travail s'est montr&#233; impitoyable tout en voulant se faire passer pour innovant... Soyons solidaires qu'ils nous disaient!
En 2006, la Suisse disait merci &#224; ses &#233;trangers en leur montrant la porte... Le cong&#233; maternit&#233; a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; accept&#233; il y a qques temps, on ne va pas pousser non plus hein ?
En 2006, un petit gar&#231;on s'est fait bouff&#233; par un chien... Oui oui chez nous... en Suisse...
En 2006, l'Italie est devenue championne du Monde gr&#226;ce &#224; Zidane... Je t'expliquerai 
En 2006, &#231;a faisait un an que je ne fumais plus, du coup, me suis achet&#233; un VTT : je pensais que j'aurais plus de souffle... Que dalle...
En 2006, Philippe Noiret est mort et j'ai d&#233;couvert une grande partie de ses films.
En 2006, j'ai dit Stop, plus de piq&#251;res, plus de m&#233;dic. Je leur ai dit d'aller se faire foutre et tant mieux...
En 2006 Christian Constantin dirigeait le FC Sion!!!
En 2006, les travaux pour le M2 de Lausanne avan&#231;ait gentiment mais s&#251;rement! Et oui il y  avait encore des voitures en ville
En 2006, Johnny d&#233;barquait en Suisse pour renflouer les caisses de l'Etat...

En 2006... Je pourrais continuer comme &#231;a longtemps mais viens... je te fais un bon chocolat chaud... je te lis une histoire et on va r&#234;ver un peu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

dis mamy c'etait comment en 2006 ?

mon t'tit loulou 2006 a et&#233; une ann&#233;e riche en evenements mais pas tous rose.....

mamy avait  et&#233; embauch&#233; comme responsable dans une boite o&#249; plus on donnait plus on demandait....
jamais c'etait assez et la reconnaissance etait un mot inconnu

mamy donc , comme a son habitude , c'etait jet&#233;e bras et corp la dedans , oubliant souvent que en dehors du travail il y avait une famille ...
tout tounait en fonction de son travail et le reste etait secondaire.....
elle commencera a ouvrir les yeux en fin d'ann&#233;e suite a son hospitalisation, rien de tres grave, juste un menisque defaillant.....

mamy cette ann&#233;e l&#224; est partie 2 fois en voyage, en egypte et au portugal , mais tu le sais , j'avais fait un tas de photos que je montre souvent

ta tante , 1 mois avant ses 18 ans a claqu&#233; la porte et elle nous a completement ignor&#233;e , ton pere qui avait 8 ans en a et&#233; tres marqu&#233; , 
ta mamy elle mettra 6 mois pour enfin lacher une larme et admettre que cela lui faisait tres mal ....

cette ann&#233;e l&#224; on avait aussi achet&#233; une tres grande maison mais le destin a voulu que nous y renon&#231;ons , elle n'etait pas en regle avec la legislation et on a du abandoner a cette acquisition......


mamy a fet&#233; ses 40 ans en et&#233; cette ann&#233;e l&#224; mais &#231;a n'a pas eu l'air de l'avoir marqu&#233;e plus que cela: 
elle s'etait fait pousser le cheveux et que meme en fin d'ann&#233;e elle avait reussi a prendre un peu de pois et ne plus  ressembler a " skelector " come il l'appelait papy mais,  entre nous , elle se trouvait quand meme trop grosse comme cela 

que veux tu que je te raconte encore cher p'tit loulou ?

l'italie avait  gagn&#233;e au foot , des femmes se presentaient  pour la presidentielle fran&#231;aise , les bombes qui eclataient en  orient etaient devenues chose courante , un grand dictateur fut pendu ........


mon t'tit loulou viens , on va faire un tour en cuisine, je ne sais pas toujours faire des gateaux ni faire fonctionner un four mais en souvenir du 2006 je te prepare ce que ton pere adorait a l'epoque : des tartines au nutella avec du lait/coco  froid


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

2006; désir-plaisir-soupir.


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2006)

elle fut pas mal cette ann&#233;e 2006 : 

-en 2006 j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu parmis les 100 c&#233;libataires les plus sexy de france
-en 2006 j'ai rencontr&#233; une charmante demoiselle :love:
-en 2006 j'ai &#233;t&#233; fianc&#233; 
-en 2006 j'ai fait plusieurs milliers de Km en avion :rateau:
-en 2006 j'ai tir&#233; le signal d'alarme d'un train 
-en 2006 j'ai enfin changer de r&#233;veil matin et d'ordi :rateau:
-en 2006 j'ai tenu aucune r&#233;solution (j'en avais pris aucune de toute fa&#231;on :rateau: )
-en 2006 j'ai perdu 50 euros  
-en 2006 j'ai fait halluciner mon facteur 
-en 2006 j'ai offert un cadeau d'anniversaire a un pote  (hihi)
-en 2006 j'ai potasser a fond mes certif :rose:
-en 2006 j'ai arr&#234;ter de fumer (mais qui va me croire  )
-en 2006 j'ai enfin payer mes factures internet en temps et en heures 
-en 2006 j'ai toujours des migraines et une consommation importante d'aspirine 
-en 2006 j'ai arr&#234;ter de dire du mal de la Suisse  (j'avais d&#233;j&#224; plus le droit de dire des blagues belge ou sur les blondes  )
.... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> -en 2006 j'ai offert un cadeau d'anniversaire a un pote  (hihi)
> -en 2006 j'ai arrêter de dire du mal de la Suisse
> .... :rateau:




permets-moi de douter sur le sens profond du cadeau que tu m'as offert alors !! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> elle fut *pas mal* cette année 2006


Et « DocEvil m'a fait sauter sur ses genoux », ça compte pour du beurre peut-être ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2006)

En 2006, mon pôv'môme, je crois bien m'être dit "une de plus".
Et tout de suite après il me semble bien avoir pensé "une de moins".

C'était un peu une année comme les autres en fait...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2006)

En 2006, malgr&#233; le nombre exponentiel de propositions commerciales arrivant chaque jour dans ma boite &#224; courriel, je n'avais toujours pas pris un centim&#232;tre de plus et ma Rolex perdait 10 minutes par jour.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Décembre 2006)

En 2006?
Me souviens pas...

Par contre en 2007 ça a été le trentième anniversaire de la mort d'Elvis.
J'ai porté un brassard noir tout l'année, ça je m'en rappelle.


----------



## al02 (31 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> je n'avais toujours pas pris un centim&#232;tre de plus



C'est beau de rester jeune et mince !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et « DocEvil m'a fait sauter sur ses genoux », ça compte pour du beurre peut-être ?



Tu crois que moi aussi j'ai le droit de mettre un extrait de discours d'Hitler dans ma signature ??


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et « DocEvil m'a fait sauter sur ses genoux », ça compte pour du beurre peut-être ?



mais non ma bonne dame


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> -en 2006 j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu parmis les 100 c&#233;libataires les plus sexy de france
> 
> -en 2006 j'ai perdu 50 euros



Pour un dessous de table national, c'est pas cher, crois moi !


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2006)

-en 2007 je balancerai tout sur Amok  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2006)

Tu lui balanceras tout ou ???


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2006)

_


macinside a dit:



			-en 2007 je balancerai tout sur Amok  :rose:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


faciale, abdominale, linguale, anale ? faut pr&#233;ciser&#8230; j'oserais presque dire que tu nous mets l'eau &#224; la bouche !! 

tu trouves vraiment que c'est des mani&#232;res de souhaiter un bon anniversaire &#224; notre australopith&#232;que pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; avec ce "cadeau", mackie ?  

_


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2006)

nam&#233;o&#169;&#174;  faut pas pousser tonton Nico dans les orties :rateau:

a tiens, tu aura passer les 25 000 post en 2006


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Décembre 2006)

Ca veut dire que il a pas le droit de poster jusqu'&#224; minuit ?


----------



## Nephou (31 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca veut dire que il a pas le droit de poster jusqu'&#224; minuit ?



_lui oui mais toi _


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> -en 2007 je balancerai tout sur Amok  :rose:



Tu sais, à mon age canonique, un compte-goutte de plus ou de moins...


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2006)

2006 &#233;tait une ann&#233;e formidable...

 
- Dans la journ&#233;e il faisait jour, ou presque, puis venait la nuit, et ainsi de suite jour apr&#232;s jour...

- Le lundi durait une journ&#233;e enti&#232;re soit 24 heures d'affil&#233;e. Et apr&#232;s le lundi venait le mardi !!! Incroyable !!!

- Le mois d'avril a vu se succ&#233;der une trentaine de jours. Apr&#232;s lui est venu le mois de mai avec un jour de plus. Ensuite les autres mois ont suivi comme dans le calendrier !!! Pourtant peu de gens y croyaient !!!


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2007)

"-Mamy, c'était comment en 2006 ?
- ...
-Mamy, c'était comment en 2006 ?
- ............
- Mamy euh ! C'était comment en 2006 euh ??
- Ah mon pti bout te voilà ! ... tiens j'viens de faire du gâteau, prends-en
un morceau.
- Mamy ! Raconte moi comment c'était en 2006 !


- Paaappaaaaaaaa !! Y'a Mamy qu'est tombé par terre. Elle répond plus !!!!


- Et merde, elle est passée de l'autre côté !
- Dis papa, c'était si horrible que ça 2006 ? C'est ça qui l'a tué ?!
- Tu sais mon pti gars, 2006 c'était ni pire ni meilleure qu'une autre année...mais tu sais, ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que si 2006 n'avait pas eu lieu, tu n'existerais pas aujourd'hui !......"


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2007)

2006? 

Impossible de faire le bilan, c'est trop frais. Puis je sais pas prendre du recul sur ce qu'il m'arrive, sauf 10 ans après. 
Je sais juste que j'étais pleine d'espoir pour l'année 2006... 
Je vais faire pareil pour cette année, même si ça marche pas. Eh oui, l'espoir fait vivre!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2007)

En 2006, je devais changer de boulot.
Je remets ça pour les résolutions de 2007...:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

2006 a fini à 22h30 ...
2007 a commencé à 8h00 ...

2006 a été une année comme les autres mais pire...

2006 m'a donné l'occasion de tester mes limites physiques. Oh rien de sexuel, quoique, simplement le corps, si on ne l'écoute pas , lâche d'un coups, sans prévenir... au moins j'ai appris à l'écouter, et heureusement je n'entend plus mes poumons siffler ..

2006 m'a fait voir l'absurde de certaines situations. L'acharnement de la vie à pourrir une situation déjà en décomposition avancée. A croire que la téléportation par décomposition moléculaire intéresse beaucoup certaines personnes.. il ne reste pas grand chose, mais il faut absolument réduire ce petit rien en encore moins que rien...le faire disparaître pour le faire réapparaître en un lieu, où, tu intéresses à un moment de pure ennuis, du dit "scientifique" en manque de d'expériences...

2006 m'a permis de tutoyer mon facteur. 

2006 j'ai connu la haine, la vraie, celle qui donne envie de tuer. Le dégoût aussi, celui de mes semblables, de cette race qui se dit "humaine" ... 

2006 m'a permis de compter, les jours, les heures, mais aussi les vrais amis. J'ai mesurer le poids des apparences, la force des médisances, j'ai osé faire un pas en arrière, mais trop proche du trou, le souffle d'une parole a aidé me faire tomber..

Finalement 2006 a été riche en expériences. J'aurais préféré des moments plus joyeux, moins brumeux, une famille plus présente, moins lointaine ... malgré tout je crédite tout cela sur le compte des aléas , que peut-être un jour je pourrais prélever, pour en faire bénéficier mes enfants, qui méritent plus que tout au monde que je me relève encore une fois, pour ne pas leur donner l'image d'un père malade de n'être finalement que lui-même, incapable de comprendre une époque formidable ..

Alors 2007, je t'attends, mais je te préviens, ne fais pas trop la difficile, ta soeur 2006 m'a un peu lessivé ...


----------



## Amok (3 Janvier 2007)

C'&#233;tait la minute "man&#232;ge enchant&#233;" de la mouette !

Noces, banquets, communions : pensez *la mouette* pour &#233;gayer vos repas. Devis sur demande.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

2006 ?
Une année de merde comme les autres !


----------

